# legs have always been a weak point



## Ragingmenace223 (May 13, 2020)

If you have neglected your legs over the years and just worked out ur upper body this guy really helped me build a base to be able to push more. so if ur just going tru the motions on legs like i have been this is a good watch and worth a try to help them catch up to the rest of your body.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjexvOAsVtI


----------



## Seeker (May 13, 2020)

Not sure about some of those exercises. I mean geeze man, if ever there was a body part  to stick with the fundamental basics to build and grow it would be legs. Just my 0.2


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 13, 2020)

Front Squats for the win, oh yeah!!


----------



## German89 (May 13, 2020)

that guy is the equivalent to instahoes promoting their 'glute workouts'

Squats
Leg Press
Leg Extensions
Ham string curls (laying or single legged)
Stiffies
Bike

TUT. Simple.


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 13, 2020)

German89 said:


> that guy is the equivalent to instahoes promoting their 'glute workouts'
> 
> Squats
> Leg Press
> ...



We get the best pumps that way!


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 13, 2020)

I dont agree with 25 rep squat sets. very weak risk:reward. easy to tweak, and only a small % of people actually know what their 25 rep 1RM is. most people will chose a weight they could actually do 40 with when doing a 25 rep set. won't do anything mentally or physically except offer more sets to **** up.

Besides that I think its an awesome workout for people with average home gyms. squat rack, dumbbells, bands.


----------



## German89 (May 13, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> We get the best pumps that way!


yeah and two sets of 50. fuk the world.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 13, 2020)

German89 said:


> that guy is the equivalent to instahoes promoting their 'glute workouts'
> 
> Squats
> Leg Press
> ...



This is The Way.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 13, 2020)

it sure is the way but i needed a starting point and after having a broken back i found it easier to start with this and build up.i do all the exercises plus a few above when i can get to the gym but now that im not able to i pretty much have a way to work everything but legs so i have to get a lil creative. This is no longer how i do things. i did find it useful in the beginning though and now to come back to since i dont have any way to do legs at home. 
  I have just been watching a lot of body weight legs so of course im going to have to do higher reps now. i only do 10 to 14 in the gym but that isnt an option and doesnt seem like its going to be for me at least for a long time.
  So if any one has a good leg routine that i can do with 30 lb dumbbells im all in and would appreciate it. im having a hard time with legs right now. just mostly doing lunges and squat super sets right now with some calve raises...getting boring


----------



## brock8282 (May 13, 2020)

can you buy resistance bands? last i checked elitefts still had most of theirs in stock


----------



## SFGiants (May 13, 2020)

I didn't wanna be negative but here we go!

I don't listen to puny dudes about muscle growth

At one time especially at 280 one of my legs were bigger then both his put together!

I have gone from an out of sloppy shape of 235 to boney starving cardio manic at 170 then up to a big ass 280 powerlifter that wasn't sloppy nor beach body but if I wanted it or to do a show I could cut and look great if I wanted to at the time.

It was just not my goal, goal was total strength and the look was like an offseason bodybuilder, wet look.

My dick is bigger then one of his legs!

Seeker said it best and what I wanted to say this morning but backed off.

Leg are the easiest but most brutal to train, so brutal it's why we have a Mr Upper Body world and men's competition in physique covering up their legs with long shorts.

The guy looks like he is in great shape and works hard but grow a leg then teach how to!


----------



## German89 (May 13, 2020)

Since we've had no gym.

I have bands.

Chair, short bad around one leg, and i mimic the movement of leg extension, and hold it at the top 20 reps 3 sets.

I have a plate, Heels up, and I do a variation of squats, paused, 1.5 reps. full reps. 20 or more reps. 

I have a db if I want to add it in for the squats, or, I do stiffies with my feet still on the plate, heel elevated, full reps, half reps, full reps. to failure.

Foot on the plate, and do a incline lunge or, Bulgarian split squat, 1.5 reps. 

if you have bands, you can do stiff legs with that as well. or two short bands and a bar, and pull. 

glute bridges. and if you can get your feet under the couch, i can't, i'll fuk my knee.  I have yoga blocks for my knees, and i lean forward (band assisted) pull back up, for hams.

i just got my sissy squat stand, i'll be figuring out how i'll be splitting my legs up now. 

rogue has bands too, elite. either of those two guys are good to go. mini monster bands or short bands.  rogue has a few bands still in stock.  i was just on elites site and they're out of john meadows package so, i'm not too sure about their inventory. 

stairs, bike. muscle mind connection.  don't neglect your muscle mind connection! super duper important. 

Thats all I got for now.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 13, 2020)

For me legs come 1st!
You wouldn't build a house without a soild foundation!
I was always told tht .. if you're not doing legs,you may as well go home!


----------



## SFGiants (May 13, 2020)

German89 said:


> Since we've had no gym.
> 
> I have bands.
> 
> ...



Band Good Mornings for the win!


----------



## bvs (May 14, 2020)

German89 said:


> that guy is the equivalent to instahoes promoting their 'glute workouts'
> 
> Squats
> Leg Press
> ...



This. But id throw in lunges and calf raises (seated and standing)


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 14, 2020)

I do like Jeff Cavaliere. I watch his videos from time to time because I like hearing his scientific approach to weightlifting. 

I have to agree with SFGiants though. I am not taking advice on training legs from a guy who if he had my body to carry around, would collapse under the pressure.  Agreed...grow a pair then tell me how you did it lol


----------



## German89 (May 14, 2020)

bvs said:


> This. But id throw in lunges and calf raises (seated and standing)



Yes.

Calves. Pfff


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2020)

Seems like he's tries to get too cute sometimes. Making prehab/rehab exercises be the bread and butter of the routine, instead of being just warm-ups/activations or specific needs addresses. 

But I do watch his videos. :32 (20):


----------



## Jin (May 14, 2020)

I’ve considered not training legs so my upper body doesn’t look like shit comparatively. 

I might go full Bro this year and train mostly arms.


----------



## CJ (May 15, 2020)

Another take on legs, more Squat focused... 

https://youtu.be/MUS7jj66pwI

Warning, there is about a minute long ad for ED in there, but I guess everyone has to pay the bills.


----------



## German89 (May 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Another take on legs, more Squat focused...
> 
> https://youtu.be/MUS7jj66pwI
> 
> Warning, there is about a minute long ad for ED in there, but I guess everyone has to pay the bills.



I'll help him with his ED


----------



## Jin (May 15, 2020)

German89 said:


> I'll help him with his ED



Can confirm. Very helpful, effective treatment.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Another take on legs, more Squat focused...
> 
> https://youtu.be/MUS7jj66pwI
> 
> Warning, there is about a minute long ad for ED in there, but I guess everyone has to pay the bills.



For CJ275 - great video on different squat variations for hypertrophy.

Plus ED.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 15, 2020)

German89 said:


> I'll help him with his ED



I thought what we had was special. I feel so objectified.


----------



## CJ (May 15, 2020)

I'll figure out how to link properly one of these days Savage. :32 (20):


----------



## German89 (May 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> Can confirm. Very helpful, effective treatment.


Thanks for vouching



NbleSavage said:


> I thought what we had was special. I feel so objectified.



If noone puts a leash on me. I just run off.


----------



## German89 (May 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'll figure out how to link properly one of these days Savage. :32 (20):


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Another take on legs, more Squat focused...
> 
> https://youtu.be/MUS7jj66pwI
> 
> Warning, there is about a minute long ad for ED in there, but I guess everyone has to pay the bills.


 lol thanks my man i like to try as much as i can im trying to stay quick and flexible to an extent as well. and hey i might need to ed ad after all the mast and test.lol
   on a separate note the state is opening today so hopefully the gyms will be soon


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 15, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> I thought what we had was special. I feel so objectified.


 im just a lil guy so there isnt much of me to go around... but its all love


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> For CJ275 - great video on different squat variations for hypertrophy.
> 
> Plus ED.



I just don't agree with looking straight down at the ground squatting, at a max effort or less it can really mess you up.

Can you imagine folding over with the weight of you life on your back and already looking down!

Just never liked that idea always having to fight to stay up had me more neutral.

Then again it's an overpriced dick pill ad!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (May 15, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> This is The Way.



I second this! Bammmm


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 15, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> For CJ275 - great video on different squat variations for hypertrophy.
> 
> Plus ED.


   im watching this video and im having a hard time figuring out the difference between low and high bar squats. looks like just a slightly different stance but i want my form right.


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> im watching this video and im having a hard time figuring out the difference between low and high bar squats. looks like just a slightly different stance but i want my form right.



Has nothing to do with stance or what he said!

It's just a preference of how one is comfortable with the bar on their back.

I tried bother but liked high the best for me.


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2020)

Zercher Squats for the Win!

I didn't read the article but the pictures should help!

https://www.t-nation.com/training/squat-deadlift-variations


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2020)

He is NOT sitting back enough with the high bar squat and never look down pulling also.

I just want to show the positioning of a low and high bar squat but the forum isn't allowing me to add photos, says exceeded limit lol.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 15, 2020)

yeah im trying to work on form first. my legs have started to grow nicely well got a lot more separation anyways. my back just worries me so i try to find everything i can to train them safe and effective.
   there is no way i can build a bigger upper body if i dont get these legs to grow....


----------



## CJ (May 15, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> yeah im trying to work on form first. my legs have started to grow nicely well got a lot more separation anyways. my back just worries me so i try to find everything i can to train them safe and effective.
> there is no way i can build a bigger upper body if i dont get these legs to grow....



Get a belt Squat machine


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Get a belt Squat machine



The Rock has that machine in his home gym. He explained why he has it and it's because that way his glutes and hips won't be too big for the movies. I saw one his training videos on it. He's trying to keep that V-Taper of his.


----------



## German89 (May 15, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> im just a lil guy so there isnt much of me to go around... but its all love



Oh.. and here I am thinking he was talking about me.


----------



## Blacktail (May 15, 2020)

My knees are bad and I can’t afford to be out of work. Just doing leg curls and sled with light weights.


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> My knees are bad and I can’t afford to be out of work. Just doing leg curls and sled with light weights.



Body weight squats and lunges are good, it's all goal depending!


----------



## BrotherIron (May 15, 2020)

Squats don't hurt your knees or make your knees bad... squatting incorrectly is bad for your knees.


----------



## Blacktail (May 15, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Squats don't hurt your knees or make your knees bad... squatting incorrectly is bad for your knees.



my knees are bad from 32 years in retail walking and kneeling on cement floors!


----------



## BrotherIron (May 16, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> my knees are bad from 32 years in retail walking and kneeling on cement floors!



Time to low bar squat and don't forget to break out some tight single ply knee sleeves.


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 16, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> my knees are bad from 32 years in retail walking and kneeling on cement floors!



Have you tried proper box squats?


----------



## Ardennes (May 16, 2020)

Different variants of exercises as guys here are saying. I remember reading a story of a BB'er (can't remember who now) who struggled massively with their legs. They TRIPLED the number of reps in their working range. It finally started to work for them... Bottom-line here is that sometimes you just have to go against what is normal or usual. Leg size and muscle insertions are so genetic as well, so some people always do struggle, while others do virtually nothing and have legs like trees.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 16, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Squats don't hurt your knees or make your knees bad... squatting incorrectly is bad for your knees.


 no doubt..why im more worried about form, which is foreign to me with legs. done a ton of research on everything else need to do it for my legs


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 16, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Body weight squats and lunges are good, it's all goal depending!


 yeah i hve been doing this exercise where u straighten one leg sit on the couch and explode up..really hits the glutes...finding a lot of good work out but cant build mass unless ur pushing it imo..


----------

